# help with fitness



## claireg31 (Aug 29, 2007)

i was wondering if someone could help me out a little here.
i graded and got my blue belt at the beginning of July, now by all accounts i should be able to test for my black belt in March 2008. I know all of my forms, practice every day, however, the one thing that lets me down is my diet and my fitness, i need help. i need someone to point me in the right kind of direction on what kind of other activities i need to be doing. i think my biggest problem is lack of fitness, i used to run alot but i am pretty out of condition these days, i live rural Scotland and the are i live in doesn't really lend itself to go out running (no pavements to run on!)
my diet, well don't get me started, i can go for weeks and weeks being really good and i show complete lack of resistance and want chocolate and then eat loads of junk!!
maybe all i need is a kick up the pants, but maybe some of you out there can help me out!
oh and i do practice Tang Soo Do, i'm a member of the EMTF
many thanks folkies
claire


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2007)

claireg31 said:


> i was wondering if someone could help me out a little here.
> i graded and got my blue belt at the beginning of July, now by all accounts i should be able to test for my black belt in March 2008. I know all of my forms, practice every day, however, the one thing that lets me down is my diet and my fitness, i need help. i need someone to point me in the right kind of direction on what kind of other activities i need to be doing. i think my biggest problem is lack of fitness, i used to run alot but i am pretty out of condition these days, i live rural Scotland and the are i live in doesn't really lend itself to go out running (no pavements to run on!)
> my diet, well don't get me started, i can go for weeks and weeks being really good and i show complete lack of resistance and want chocolate and then eat loads of junk!!
> maybe all i need is a kick up the pants, but maybe some of you out there can help me out!
> ...


Hey Claire,

Nice to meet another Tang Soo Do lady!

I think you are beating yourself up too much about diet.  I eat chocolate everyday, about 1 oz, and I enjoy every bite.  I think health is more about what you add to your diet than what you cut out. For a long time, I was obsessed with diet and eating healthy and found it confusing at times.

I eat healthy most of the time but I avoid low-fat diets.  I use some good fats like peanut butter, walnuts, some olive oil, some butter-type spreads made with flax oil (Smart Balance here in the US).

I believe if you want conditioning you have to have fuel - carbohydrates.  Personally, I don't believe they have to be whole grain; I believe they can be potatoes and pasta if you want.  However, I would eat carbohydrates in moderation.  If you check the Health Tips Thread you will find a variety of styles of eating.  Some of the men actually cut carbs at night, after a hard work out!

One thing you might try is to have a solid breakfast and a solid lunch if you aren't doing that already.  Don't eat all carbohydrates for breakfast or you might crash; get some protein.  Try eating protein with all meals and snacks for awhile and see if you have more energy.  Protein will help keep you blood sugar stable and you might avoid energy crashes.

Conditioning can be boring but you can jump rope; if you have stairs, you can do stairs; you can run in place; a Schwinn Airdyne (stationary bike that uses wind resistance) or an elliptical trainer are good machines - the Schwinn is spendy though.  Outside, you can do walking lunges with front kicks.  That will get your heart beating!

Some diet ideas:

Breakfast - 2 T. of peanut butter on 2 slices whole grain bread or even a turkey sandwich

Lunch - 3 - 4 oz. lean meat, a starch about the size of your fist, some nonstarchy veggies with a little bit of good fat (about 2 teaspoons) 

Snack - 1/2 cup low-fat or nonfat cottage cheese with or without fruit

Dinner - same as lunch.  If you are having a casserole made with rice or potatoes, that would be your starch.

Snack - another low-fat/nonfat dairy product maybe with a few walnuts or almonds

A couple of good books:

Body for Life by Bill Phillips
Eating for Life by Bill Phillips
Clean Eating by Tosca Reno
The Abs Diet by David Zinczenko

Don't forget to check out the Health Tips forum.  You might specifically ask for conditioning tips to get your ready for that Cho Dan test coming up.

Good luck!

Lynne


----------



## benj13bowlin (Aug 29, 2007)

Another couple book you might want to look at are
http://www.amazon.com/Solo-Training...3822576?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1188418697&sr=8-1

for training, and
http://www.amazon.com/Body-Sculptin...822576?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1188418796&sr=8-14

for some good workouts and a pretty good section on nutrition.  I use the one for guys.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 29, 2007)

Running will help a lot, as will hill sprints. Its a shame you cant do this due to your surroundings. You could try doing circiuts at home or loads of padwork(if you can find a pad holder). Your best bet would be to talk to your instructor about what you can do at home, im sure they could help. 

I notice your in rural Scotland(Moray?) and a member of the EMTF, i may know your instructor.


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 30, 2007)

thank you for all your kind replies.
well i started out well this morning, had cereal and a slice of toast this morning, i'll try a bit of variation too, may help with the diet.
fitness wise, well we have a drive from the road up to the house, it would be a couple hundred yards so i used that for some interval training for half an hour this morning, i'll get there, i've got training tonight so i'll speak to my instructor, see what he can suggest.
Yossarian, my instructoer is Master Miles Hatch, i train with Pheonix Martial Arts in Forres, really really enjoy it, we have a few teeenagers in the class and they kind of spoil it for me, the act up and i really feel for Miles and Heather from time to time, they are really hard work!

thanks again

claire


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 30, 2007)

> Yossarian, my instructoer is Master Miles Hatch, i train with Pheonix Martial Arts in Forres



Im just down the road from you in Lossie. I know Miles and Heather, we used to be part of the same org, ive not seen them in years mind you. My instructor is Michelle Raisborough, she has trained a lot with Miles and Heather in the past. My school will be attending the comp in Forres next month(you going?), my first one in a few years. 

Duncan


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 30, 2007)

hi duncan
i'm going to the comp next month, quite looking forward to it, i've got to really try and focus a bit more, little bit hard with all the angsty teens (oh to be young again!!) 
i've got an ongoing hip complaint and its holding me back a bit, all the extra stretching i've been doing has been helping, i'll get there!

claire


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 30, 2007)

Angsty teens can be a pain, just show them whos boss when you spar. I take it youll be competing with Sip Soo, great competition form. This comp will be the first for a few at our school we are all looking forward to it.


----------



## claireg31 (Aug 30, 2007)

ha ha, yes usally do give them the run around with sparring, getting quicker with experience!
i'm doing nianchi cho dan for comp, no kicks and my bad hip like the fact there are no kicks!
hopefully starting to learn Sip Soo soon, it looks like such a strong form!
look forward to meeting you at the compy, i'll ask about!


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 30, 2007)

Just look out for a 2nd dan black(graying) hair and glasses, we also wear black breeks.


----------

